# 
,      . 
..      
       .

   ..               ,        .

                      .

         ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


      "".       "".

----------

> ?


          . ... .



> ..               ,        .


  .  -  ,      .      ,    .
           ,     ,   ,  ,        .

----------


## BorisG

> ,   ,  ,        .


    "  ".
    ,        .

----------

... ...       ...

     - ...     ,    ...

     ...        ...        ,       ...

----------

,          .
                   .
   ,                     ,           .

              ,         . 
                 .
  ,         .

 :         ?
     .

----------

...             ...

       ,    ,        ...

           ...         ... 100% ,       ...

----------

,       .       .

----------

> .
> 
>        ,    ,        ...


     ?
         ...

   ?

----------

- ...

 -       ...

----------

> 


+1)

----------

> ,     ,   ,  ,        .


!

 :        62..    , ..      .    ,    :Smilie:

----------

?             ?

----------

.

----------

,     :
       6%   (  )     (        ).  3  002, 2  001  ..
 , 
1.    , 
2.     , 
3.  001,  001  001/1
4.       ???
   ???
     2, ,    ,        .

----------


## .

2 ,

----------

?

----------


## .

,

----------

,    ""?

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 





> ,      .


. 3.2 373- - "....   ,    ...",     -  "   ". .

----------

" " .

----------

```

```

  ?  ?

----------

